# Quick sale! Fisher MM2 9ft MC Municipal plow in Colorado



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I won 3 of these plows at auction in Denver and they need to be picked up by next Wed, 5/24. 

Willing to sell 1 or multiple for very reasonable prices (less I have to get hauled East). if interested, please PM me.

Thanks


----------

